# No Faith Lures/Baits



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

There are a lot of threads and topics on your favorite rig/bait etc.

I'm curious to see if there are lures or baits you absolutely have no faith in and won't use. This topic is just for fun so have at it. For Bass fishing only!!

A few of mine are

KVD coffee worms
road runners
chrome colored zaraspooks


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Hula Poppers, White ANYthing, Zoom Trickworm (in anything BUT, black. Black is T.W. is one of my go-tos) Strikeking Rage Toads. Many others but, those are the ones I will give away if I find any in my box.


----------



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

I remember when I was a kid I used my b-day $ to buy the helicopter lures Roland Martin was promoting lol i think the dang things chased the bass out of the pond the fish would run from them lol 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Hula poppers, Umbrella rig, Heddon lures, Jitterbugs, BPS Kermy frog. That's all I can think of right now. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

yum tadpole
white and green jitterbug (i cant even buy a bite on my black one!)


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Those vibrating jigs and spoons


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Jig and pig...anything with a heavy weight...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Yum Money hounds....you can BOOMMBBBBB them lures......you can also spook a 50 mile radius when they land.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I've had a lot of lures like this that eventually became favorites. Spinnerbaits took me a long time to love, and we even broke up again last year. Now they are back to #1.

I don't think I've ever caught anything on a chatterbait.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I like this thread.... I can see people calling people crazy when they read some of the things people don't have confidence in because some of the baits people hate are going to be great bass lures to others. I've already seen one that I would no way be without. Now call me crazy but I have zero confidence in Zoom Super Flukes (but I love Sluggos) and any kind of chatter bait. I've never caught a fish on either of them.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Until last October I had no faith in any lures of any kind. Then I started using them again and caught my first saugeye out of the GMR. That was the first fish I had caught on an artificial lure in 25 years. Since then I have tried learning several different types of lures.

I don't have a lot of confidence in most of them, but the way I look at it, nothing tried, nothing caught. Since I don't know what I don't know about fishing with lures, its all trial and error anyway...


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I also want to add those bass stopper worms with 3 hooks on them

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I have very little confidence in any type of finesse technique. I'm just starting to do more finesse fishing with my spinning rod so hopefully I will start to like it. But some of you said you have no confidence in chatterbaits? That's one of my favorites lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JShort said:


> I have very little confidence in any type of finesse technique. I'm just starting to do more finesse fishing with my spinning rod so hopefully I will start to like it. But some of you said you have no confidence in chatterbaits? That's one of my favorites lol


Same here! Spring time would be awfully boring in my boat without a chatterbait..... if anyone has any they NEED to get rid of, i'm your man!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

spinnerbaits for me


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Same here! Spring time would be awfully boring in my boat without a chatterbait..... if anyone has any they NEED to get rid of, i'm your man!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


(Auctioneers voice) How much ya wanna give. lol 

I'll trade you two 1/4 oz. Booyah chatter baits (one in white, one in chartreuse and white) for two packs of Skinny Bear 4.25" Shad Eye 2 drop shot baits. One pack in Chartreuse Shad, and one pack in Holo Shad? I'll even cover the shipping. lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Id go with spinner bait and senko or senko style lures. I can catch pike on spinner baits but just dont have the same faith with bass, And for some reason I never throw a senko.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Now I'm not much of a bass chaser, but i'd say that jitterbugs are one lure I have little confidence in. I almost always try them at least a few time every year while night fishing, but have never had anything.

I've never had a bite on chatterbaits, or plastic worms either, but for some reason I just know that one day they're gonna land me a hog. They just look good I guess.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> (Auctioneers voice) How much ya wanna give. lol
> 
> I'll trade you two 1/4 oz. Booyah chatter baits (one in white, one in chartreuse and white) for two packs of Skinny Bear 4.25" Shad Eye 2 drop shot baits. One pack in Chartreuse Shad, and one pack in Holo Shad? I'll even cover the shipping. lol


Whoa now! You ain't getting none of my dropshot stuff! I am an Ohio river fisherman after all.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Senkos would be my pick for lack of confidence. I've thrown them in front of my back deck partner who was also throwing them and got my butt whooped! They just won't work for me....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

All of them lately!

Vibes and jointed cranks are multi species lures but I've never caught a bass let alone many fish period using them. 

As far as color imo all of them have their situations where they'll work but i have no luck in Ohio on any bright red, orange or yellow lures. They do work in Michigan and Canada for me though.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i believe all baits with catch fish, sometimes we just throw them at the wrong times  One of my least favorite baits to throw is a rattle trap


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah its usually a matter of timing or water clarity that makes a bait never catch a thing for you. 
Like ive never had much luck on chatterbaits in clear water. Or unweighted finesse plastics in dirty water don't work well for me.

I would have to say the most no faith bait for me would be the old flying lure!


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Topwater anything. Can't even get a bass to glance at them.

Jigs. Can't catch crap with them. But turn to throwing a worm, presto! Bass on.

That's about it. Oh, anything white except a spinnerbait. Never works.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Id go with spinner bait and senko or senko style lures. I can catch pike on spinner baits but just dont have the same faith with bass, And for some reason I never throw a senko.


You guys are right. Lures are like tools. They all have a time and place(even that old flying lure joshy).. I went to a pond a couple times yesterday,second time was after posting the thread i have quoted here. Well 1st lure I tie on is a spinner bait(conditions called for it,high wind,overcast.) 1st 5 casts I get two solid fish with it! LOL not such a bad lure afterall(jk,iknow a spinner can be deadly)....

So i can scratch spinner bait off my list lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i watched a fishing show once and this guy was catching bass out the yahoo. so to prove a point he takes his watch and ties a hook on it and throws it out. i think it was his 3rd fish that broke his line. the fish swims off with his watch. but he did prove given the right time you can catch fish with just about anything.

i wont say i have anything that i refuse to use. but i really have a hard time using spoons up on erie when im catching fish on harnesses. and the bad thing is i know spoons will catch fish. i just have more faith in my harnesses. i have 2 boxes of spoons and its just hard to put them on. and i,ve always had good luck with some of those spoons.
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lipless cranks. Have had this one chrome one in my tackle box for 20 years and don't think I've ever caught a fish on it. Admittedly haven't used it very much either heh. I agree with Sherman about the watch deal. I believe it. Thats why all the Erie guys crack me up with their superstitions when it comes to colors,presentations, etc...


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Lipless cranks. Have had this one chrome one in my tackle box for 20 years and don't think I've ever caught a fish on it. Admittedly haven't used it very much either heh. I agree with Sherman about the watch deal. I believe it. Thats why all the Erie guys crack me up with their superstitions when it comes to colors,presentations, etc...


Hey man once that lure turned 18 Idve started charging it rent!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Pigsticker said:


> Hey man once that lure turned 18 Idve started charging it rent!


I'll consider that but probably just gonna toss his no good butt on out.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

The banjo minnow....garbage...as for the roadrunner mentioned b4, I actually have a lot of luck on those...especially the ones with the blue,, yellow n pink feathers. I also have pretty good luck on rooster tails and Buzz baits

LAND BIG FISH !!!


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Hula poppers 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

gotta be the rooster tail the only things ive ever caught on them was crappie tiny ones at that and 1 about 24 inch carp that was somehow hooked in his mouth? the guys that said lipless cranks i cant beleive it. i woulda caught about 5 fish last yr with out them lol but this yr i have expanded my selections. burks when fall comes go to that place we fish and you can get some on a 1/4 oz jig you can catch em on a 1/2 also but the 1/4 works much better


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Really? Rooster tails really work for me...just got get the larger ones...although I have caught bass on a crappie sized rooster tail

LAND BIG FISH !!!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Drop shot fishing.
I've watched all kind of videos on it, and it seems like something you can only do from a boat, and since I only fish from shore, it appears to be something that will never work for me.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

E_Lin said:


> Drop shot fishing.
> I've watched all kind of videos on it, and it seems like something you can only do from a boat, and since I only fish from shore, it appears to be something that will never work for me.


I've used it from the bank numerous time with good results. Leave the leader a bit longer to allow for the line angle on a long cast. The key is to not do to much with it. I see a lot of guys just shake the livin' crap out of that little worm and wonder why nothing will eat it. It's meant for finesse. Let it hang there motionless, then just give it a little slack and pull tight to your sinker again. Or a good slow drag like a Carolina rig if you want to cover more water.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I second topwater lures. Rarely tie them on, so I have little confidence in them.

Suspending jerkbaits. Another case of lack of practice.

Spinnerbaits are in the margin for me as well, but I'm trying to learn.

This was a great topic by the way! Senkos, drop-shot, flukes, jig-and-pig, and trickworms were mentioned, all of which are mainstays for me! We should all make it our goal to switch our no-confidence lures to useful techniques in the next year and follow-up.


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Rooster tails. I hate them. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

